# Your best fashion watch deals/finds?



## jason586 (Nov 18, 2006)

Here are mine:

$100 - Coach Morgan Chronograph on genuine alligator (SWISS MADE)


















$100 - Oceanaut Armada Chronograph


















$100 - Guess Collection Chronograph SE-1 (SWISS MADE)


















$50 - Daniel Steiger Equinox Chronograph


















$25 -Klaus Kobec Couture Sports Chronograph 


















$25 - Charles Hubert Chronograph


----------



## thesmoth (Jan 27, 2010)

Where did you get the coach and guess collection ones?


----------



## thesmoth (Jan 27, 2010)

These are my two recent ones (one for me, on for my girlfriend), and I hope to get more tomorrow morning from the same place.

Rotary Skeleton: I got this for $103 canadian. The site claims that it is worth over $500 canadian retail, but I think you can find it online for around 200-300 USD.










Here is the Lacoste watch I got for my girlfriend (some small but real-assed diamonds in it. Only paid $103 canadian for it though). The cheapest this is available online is about $250 US (and they don't ship to canada).


----------



## jason586 (Nov 18, 2006)

Coach: Ebay 
GC SE-1: Sales Corner on another watch forum



thesmoth said:


> Where did you get the coach and guess collection ones?


Just got his one in a "good deal" trade:

Burberry BU7504 (SWISS MADE)


----------



## johnnathan (May 19, 2010)

That's fantastic, They are so beautiful, It will look awesome but I was just wondering if it can be available in black color then it will be having wonderful look. The design and features are very nice, It is very nice collection with you all.


----------

